# The Resurrection and the Believer



## StriperAddict (Apr 8, 2012)

The Resurrection and the Believer
                                     April 8, 2012

_"And he is the head of the body, the church: who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead; that in all things he might have the preeminence." (Colossians 1:18)_ 
                                     The resurrection of Christ is no less crucial to the gospel than the death of Christ. If He did not rise from the dead, then we who believe in Him "are of all men most miserable" (1 Corinthians 15:19).                                      
                                     Christ's resurrection assures us, first of all, of our justification. Speaking of Abraham's faith and the imputation of God's righteousness to him, Paul writes, "For us also, to whom it shall be imputed, if we believe on him that raised up Jesus our Lord from the dead; Who was delivered for our offences, and was raised again for our justification" (Romans 4:24-25).                                      
                                     God imparts to us the power to serve Him effectively through the resurrection, "that |we| may know . . . what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power, Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead" (Ephesians 1:18-20). As the passage continues, Paul declares that through the resurrection Christ is now "the head over all things to the church, Which is His body" (vv. 22-23 and also in our text).                                      
                                     In His resurrected and glorified state, Christ continues His ministry to us. "Seeing then that we have a great high priest, that is passed into the heavens. . . . Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need" (Hebrews 4:14, 16).                                      
                                     Finally, Christ's resurrection assures us that we too will one day be resurrected, if we should die before He returns. "He which raised up the Lord Jesus shall raise up us also by Jesus" (2 Corinthians 4:14). JDM

From:
Institute for Creation Research | 1806 Royal Lane | Dallas | TX | 75229


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 8, 2012)

The resurrection is the deal breaker.

It's easy to believe that Jesus was born.  Christmas is a holiday that all can participate in.  No need for dedication or discipleship.
But to believe in the resurrection of Jesus requires a reaction.  True belief of it will be life altering.
Resurrection is the great dividing point.


----------



## allenww (Apr 9, 2012)

*The resurrection*

Not for me.

My own problem is "go and sin no more"

   That one I have yet to accomplish.

         wa


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 11, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> The resurrection is the deal breaker.
> 
> It's easy to believe that Jesus was born.  Christmas is a holiday that all can participate in.  No need for dedication or discipleship.
> But to believe in the resurrection of Jesus requires a reaction.  True belief of it will be life altering.
> Resurrection is the great dividing point.



Yes!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 11, 2012)

allenww said:


> Not for me.
> 
> My own problem is "go and sin no more"
> 
> ...



We will never accomplish that in this world....that's why we need Christ. All we can do is try, and sometimes all we can do is try to try. Sometimes I pray for my unbelief, my unbelief that I can even try. We are broken.....damaged but delivered....like a box from UPS....busted all up but delivered to the right address....hallelujah.


----------

